# novocaine/dentist and breastfeeding ?!



## NYMOM07 (Jun 19, 2008)

i have to get a crown next week (which sucks beyond belief) and with the research i found online it states that novocaine will get out of your system within 2-3 hours, or when you dont feel the novocaine anymore in your mouth. i also found that it doesnt travel through the blood, but stays local at the injection site- is this true info or should i be really concerned? my pedi said one to 2 hours, but the dentist said to dump and pump for a whole day! i am not sure what to believe, any help would be great!

*also, i have seen that something called lidocaine is considered safer- is this something i could request the dentist to use?


----------



## mama2myloves (Jan 6, 2009)

I wouldn't wait. Here's a link that was posted for me when I asked a similar question a couple of months ago.

http://www.kellymom.com/health/illness/dentalwork.html

I've had 4 wisdom teeth extracted and a filling (different day) and I never stopped breastfeeding my babe.

Good luck!

eta - I did request Lidocaine. My dentist prefers using it anyway.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Me, I would not hesitate a minute to nurse as soon as the dental work is complete.

http://www.kellymom.com/health/illness/dentalwork.html

(Kudos to you for not believing the dentist.)

Novocaine is an L3 - "L3 MODERATELY SAFE:
There are no controlled studies in breastfeeding women, however the risk of untoward effects to a breastfed infant is possible; or, controlled studies show only minimal non-threatening adverse effects. Drugs should be given only if the potential benefit justifies the potential risk to the infant." http://www.kellymom.com/health/meds/..._risk_cat.html

And Lidocaine is considered L2 and AAp approved for breastfeeding mothers. http://www.kellymom.com/health/meds/anesthetics.html

"L2 SAFER:
Drug which has been studied in a limited number of breastfeeding women without an increase in adverse effects in the infant; And/or, the evidence of a demonstrated risk which is likely to follow use of this medication in a breastfeeding woman is remote. "

Dr. Hale makes some comments on dental procedures here http://neonatal.ttuhsc.edu/discus/me...tml?1222282682

Good luck with the procedure!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I've had a couple fillings since DS2 was born and never even hesitated to nurse. Novocaine is out of your system so fast, any that got to baby would be out of his/her body super fast too. Just not something I'm even remotely worried about.


----------



## sarahdavida (Mar 21, 2008)

_"the dentist said to dump and pump for a whole day!"_

I think sometimes doctors/dentists (including GYNs, unbelievably) who don´t really know better will say something like that just to be safe...

I had a filling with novocaine when DS was at least a year or so old and continued to BF - not a problem at all.


----------



## zensven42 (Oct 26, 2006)

Just a note- be sure of what drug the doc will actually be using, I don't believe most use Novacaine anymore although they do use other various "caine" drugs. Also, it is often good to ask to get the one without epinephrine, as it can make you anxious, shaky, and nauseous like a strong adrenaline rush

Kristin SS


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

Pumping and dumping doesn't increase the rate at which a substance leaves breastmilk anyway. Its only benefits are for mum's comfort and to lessen the risk of blocked ducts etc.

I'm with all the others! I wouldn't worry at all. Some great links to evidence-based information have been posted - hope they help you make a decision you're comfortable with.

Good luck with the procedure!


----------

